# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين العراق >  قانون احتساب ممارسة مهنة المحاماة العراقي

## هيثم الفقى

قانون احتساب ممارسة مهنة المحاماة 
بأسم الشعب
مجلس الرئاسة
قرار رقم (63)
بناءً على ما اقره مجلس النواب طبقاً لأحكام المادة (61 / أولاً ) من الدستور واستناداً إلى أحكام الفقرة ( خامساً / أ ) من المادة مائة وثمانية وثلاثين من الدستور.
قرر مجلس الرئاسة بجلسته المنعقدة بتاريخ 4-12- 2007 .
إصدار القانون الأتي:
رقم (65 ) لسنة 2007
قانون
احتساب ممارسة مهنة المحاماة
المادة -1-
تحتسب للمحامي المعين بوظيفة في دوائر الدولة مدة ممارسته مهنة المحاماة خدمة فعلية لإغراض التعيين وتحديد الراتب والتقاعد استثناءا من أحكام قرار مجلس قيادة الثورة (المنحل) رقم (600) لسنة 1980.
المادة -2-
ينفذ هذا القانون من تاريخ نشره في الجريدة الرسمية .
طارق الهاشمي عادل عبد المهدي جلال طالباني
نائب رئيس الجمهورية نائب رئيس الجمهورية رئيس الجمهورية
الأسباب الموجبة
لرفد دوائر الدولة بالكوادر المهنية لذوي الخبرة المتراكمة المتحصلة من ممارسة مهنة المحاماة وتشجيعها على الخدمة في دوائر الدولة والتي سددت استقطاعات تقاعدية طيلة مدة الممارسة إلى صندوق تقاعد المحامين .
شُرع هذا القانون

----------


## أم خطاب

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ...

----------

